# stopped by garda, no insurance displayed



## itschristmas

could I ask a question on car insurance.

I was stopped at a garda checkpoint in july of this year.
I did not have my car insurance disc in the car.
and my tax was out of date.
- both of which were stupid mistakes. (it is my partners car and I wouldnt be the main driver of it-this is not an excuse I said or used to the garda)

I apologised for the mistake and told them that the car was indeed insured; nerves got the better and I should have explained the situation better to the garda. However I produced my licence and was told that I would have to produce my insurance details to my local garda station along with tax within 10 days.

I got a letter stating the above and that I would have to pay a fine also - which I dont recall the garda telling me; a few days later. for financial reasons I was unable to bring my tax into date and wouldnt be able to pay the fine until about 2 weeks later. and even at that I failed to go to my garda station and show them my details.

I recieved a summons the other day for non production of my insurance and tax and for failure to pay the fines.

I rang the garda that day and he told me that I would have to go on the court date as I did not pay the fine and would need to bring my up to date insurance and tax details with me.

I rang my car insurance company that day also to get my full insurance cert and was told that I was insured at the time (30/5/10 onwards) however that I did not sumbit my no claims bonus cert from my previous insurer so they would need this first!. This was the first I heared of it!
- I rang my previous insurer but they are refusing to give me my certificate! as I am not currently insured with them - can they do this?
- I went through paperwok I ahd an found a renewal notice stating my no claims, however this is in february 2007!- how long do they last?

I did from my new insurance company get my insurance disc and certificate of insurance ?- will this be ok for the garda ?

what type of fine/points would one get ?
would there be anything I can do to help the situation now ?
- was thinking of trying to pay the fine now - at least show I made the effort ? or at least reduce what I will be paying after the court fine ??

many thanks


----------



## Claimsman

I dont mean to sound glib, but the best advice that I could give you would be to engage the services of a solicitor. For the sake of a few hundred Euro, I believe that this would be money well spent. Otherwsie, you will be subjecting yourself to the courts and this is no place not be professionally advised. The old adage goes...A man who represents himself has a fool as a client.


----------



## itschristmas

Thanks for that

Will contact mine today about it.

what I was thinking of was the no claims part detail for my current insurer.
They have issued me with my insurance disc and all looks in order.

when I requested the long insurance cert, that the garda said I would need, they then told me that they needed my no claims cert.

when I went to my previous insurer they have told me that they cannot give me one; as I am not currently insured with them! - are they allowed to do this ? - the only proof of a no-claims that I have is one from 2007 ? - how long do no claims last ?!


----------



## peteb

No.  Once you request it they have to produce it.  They may charge you for it.  But there shouldnt be a problem getting it!


----------



## regvw

Hi Christmas, 
Boiling all this down all you are really guily off is driving without tax. You will be fined for this. 

If you also did not present your insurance details within the required ammount of time you will be fined for this also. 

As peteb says, your old insurer has to give you your no claims certificate and they may charge you. 

If you cannot produce an Insurance certificate for your cour case you are in real trouble


----------



## itschristmas

thanks again for your replies

I have been in contact again today with my current insurer and they have said that I am insured with them. I have my insurance disc.

what would the court need further than this?

any ideas on fine?


----------



## regvw

you need an insurance certificate, not sure of the fine


----------



## itschristmas

is this the page I get with the disc attached?


----------



## Sue Ellen

itschristmas said:


> is this the page I get with the disc attached?



Yes.


----------



## itschristmas

thanks Sue Ellen,

I have this, it gives the full detail of the car insurance.

would there be anything one can do to reduce or help the situation as it stands?

could I perhaps pay the fine that is outstanding; this may help with the end fine that I end up getting ?!


----------



## JackTheKnife

I have had similar troubles before with failing to produce insurance.tax/nct etc. 6/7 charges in total. 
I had all my documents on the morning of the hearing and spoke to the Garda who inspected the documents. He was a sound lad and told the Judge my position. I got off scott free !

The Garda can do nothing regarding the court date as it has been assigned. You will have to turn up. I would suggest you ring the Garda. 

The bottom line is  you MUST produce the documentation requested of you at the trial otherwise


----------

